# 2018 def tank warning says empty but def tank is full



## ChevyCruizer (Dec 31, 2021)

Good morning.
Looking for a little guidance. 2018 Cruze. 86000 miles 6 speed sedan. Drive 120 miles a day round trip to work. Combination of interstate and city. Little background have noticed in the past 10000 miles my def mileage warning pops up 600 miles to empty etc and when I fill it up it won’t take the 2.5 full gallons Yesterday I ran it down to 100 miles before empty. Filled it up to the point of overflow this morning. Have driven it 30 miles this morning and now I am getting a code that says “exhaust fluid empty refill now “. “377 miles until 65 max speed”
(Prior to this car I owned a 2015 Cruze diesel gen 1. Had the normal issues with the def heater )

where does this generation pic up level at? Module? Pump? Didn’t see anything mechanical in the parts breakdown. Hard telling from pictures though.

any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------

